# Logs for the fire



## t0bytoo (Nov 27, 2007)

Does anyone know someone local to Bristol who delivers logs?

We're looking for about 30 quid's worth.

Cheers....


----------



## Idaho (Nov 27, 2007)

Get one of the local papers to the nearest bit of countryside. You can usually get a van full of ash logs for £50.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the RSPB/an affiliate do something up there...and whats that Permacultury Farmy thingy place? with the painted walls along the street? ....

e2a:: you could look at http://www.bristolfoe.org.uk/bpg/index.html too.


----------



## t0bytoo (Nov 27, 2007)

Just discovered http://www.trade-it.co.uk.

Loads of logs on there - cheers for your help!


----------



## breasticles (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks to the trade- it link, not only have i found someone who can sell me some logs, ive also found this fascinating link:

http://www.onlinelogs.co.uk/cameras.htm

im keeping it open on my browser all day, and my breath is as they say baited for imminent hardcore log- hauling action.


----------



## Firky (Nov 27, 2007)

Jesus £130 for about 1/4 of a ton of split logs 

AFAIK my folks have never paid for logs in their lives, I didn't realise people did apart from daft townies


----------



## hammerntongues (Nov 27, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Jesus £130 for about 1/4 of a ton of split logs
> 
> AFAIK my folks have never paid for logs in their lives, I didn't realise people did apart from daft townies




nice clean designer logs in red netting from Tesco`s garages are £5 for about 5 or 6 split ! or about 3 hrs burning ! 

If you don`t mind getting dirty , in 2 hrs you can forage enough logs to last a week .

has anyone ever pulped down newspaper into brickettes ?

 seems like a good idea but wonder how effective they are. the brickmaker costs abot £25


----------



## breasticles (Nov 27, 2007)

hammerntongues said:
			
		

> nice clean designer logs in red netting from Tesco`s garages are £5 for about 5 or 6 split ! or about 3 hrs burning !



oh what? that is bollocks. half the reason i want a nice fire is so i dont have to spend so much on gas, but thats just silly money.

problem with foraging is, i _am_ a townie. i dont even have a car, i'm such a townie. i'm such a townie that where i live there isn't even any birdsong...  which would suggest that log- foraging sites are going to be pretty thin on the ground within walking distance....

although i suppose.... arnos vale... DOH!


----------



## Firky (Nov 27, 2007)

I just asked my folks, their gas bill if £20 a year because they run two log burning stoves. They get all their wood for the cost of a bottle or two of whisky and do their own logs.


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 27, 2007)

hammerntongues said:
			
		

> has anyone ever pulped down newspaper into brickettes ?
> seems like a good idea but wonder how effective they are. the brickmaker costs about £25



I got my brickmaker for £20 from Grattan(catalogue) and use it when the weather is dry enough for the bricks to dry(takes a few days)
If you get given your papers like we do it is fuel for nothing  and on days when the pressure is a bit rubbish and the fire is a pig to light they are damn handy.
They generally last 1-2 hrs, depends on the weather and how 'roaring' the fire is iykwim.

The more condensed the bricks are the longer they last. You need at least 6 papers to get about 5 bricks ime, and you can soak them in the bath overnight but then you need to clean the bath


----------



## Idaho (Nov 27, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Jesus £130 for about 1/4 of a ton of split logs
> 
> AFAIK my folks have never paid for logs in their lives, I didn't realise people did apart from daft townies


Some people pay for vegetables and meat that they don't grow themselves. It's a crazy shook up world isn't it?


----------



## chazegee (Dec 3, 2007)

I bought some logs at the garage. 
Napalm wouldn't have made the fuckers flame.


----------



## t0bytoo (Dec 3, 2007)

I got some oak ones from a flooring company and the bloke said "don't put them on the fire till you've got some red hot coals".

They've not been tried, but the shed smells good!


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 8, 2007)

Oak burns slowly but does need heat, it can sometimes be a bit spitty.
Pine is good for starting fires.


----------



## Radar (Dec 8, 2007)

hammerntongues said:
			
		

> nice clean designer logs in red netting from Tesco`s garages are £5 for about 5 or 6 split ! or about 3 hrs burning !
> 
> If you don`t mind getting dirty , in 2 hrs you can forage enough logs to last a week.


Especially after windy weather like this   It helps if you drive, have a decent sized boot and can handle an axe without lopping off a leg


----------



## Firky (Dec 8, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Some people pay for vegetables and meat that they don't grow themselves. It's a crazy shook up world isn't it?



I don't think my folks plant trees.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 8, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> I don't think my folks plant trees.



no someone else would have done that.


----------

